# Some airboat operators have no ethics



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

Running airboats, in order to scare up ducks, is illegal. Yet, time and time again you see this happening. They drop hunters off at a spot and then run around through every nook and cranny of every bayou and flat, trying to flush birds. 

There were two of them running around the island, near Green's Bayou, just the other day. It seems, at least one of them, is using the house at Greens as their place of operation. 

Why can't this be stopped? Airboats aren't exactly the quietest thing and it's not like you can't tell when it's happening. They literally ran most of the ducks out into the deep water, offshore. Eventually, most of the ducks will get tired of it and vacate the area all together. This ruins the duck hunting and fishing, for everyone, when this is happening.sad3sm


----------



## FINNFOWLER (Sep 2, 2004)

I assume you called and reported it to the GW. They get the reports they will make a few appearances. The only thing is that if they have a "base of operations" they will simply say they were dropping guys off and heading back to the camp. If the GW runs out there a few times it might minimize the runs. Best of luck on that situation.


----------



## Levelwind (Apr 15, 2005)

I have videoed hazing and got a stop put to it. I don't think the guy got ticketed, but was told in no uncertain terms that next time he'd get the book thrown at him. You're right about the effect on the ducks. It's a stupid short term strategy. Call and complain if you see it, try to get TX numbers, and if you have a decent (even cheap) video camera with a zoom, use it. It's common practice down the coast and it sucks.


----------



## specked.out130 (Dec 16, 2007)

My cusin was in Rockport with some of his Young Life Kids and was duck hunting. Some of the high schoolers with him it was their first time in the blind. They waited until after first light and went to a blind they had found fishing the previous day. They set up decoys and waited for the birds. They got a shot on a group of redheads and as soon as they retrived their birds a man in an airboat came full throttle at them, bumped into the blind and did not even say hello just started cussing them. They explained their situation and picked up. Their friends were in the blind about 100 yards away and saw it all happen. As soon as he was done with them he went over to the other blind, however these kids were not as willing to move. The airboat captain began to fish in their decoys and place his airboat where his propwash was hitting everyone in the blind. This is extremely dangerous. He got pictures of the boat and regestration numbers. What can he do to not have this happen again to someone else. He thinks it was a guide around Rockport.


----------



## Levelwind (Apr 15, 2005)

specked.out130 said:


> He got pictures of the boat and regestration numbers. What can he do to not have this happen again to someone else. He thinks it was a guide around Rockport.


He can file hunter harassment charges and he should. Possibly also reckless endangerment. Tell him not to take any "soft talk" from TPWD. He's got the evidence and he should stick with it - that ***** needs to be taught a lesson.


----------



## houfinchaser (Oct 10, 2008)

specked.out130 said:


> My cusin was in Rockport with some of his Young Life Kids and was duck hunting. Some of the high schoolers with him it was their first time in the blind. They waited until after first light and went to a blind they had found fishing the previous day. They set up decoys and waited for the birds. They got a shot on a group of redheads and as soon as they retrived their birds a man in an airboat came full throttle at them, bumped into the blind and did not even say hello just started cussing them. They explained their situation and picked up. Their friends were in the blind about 100 yards away and saw it all happen. As soon as he was done with them he went over to the other blind, however these kids were not as willing to move. The airboat captain began to fish in their decoys and place his airboat where his propwash was hitting everyone in the blind. This is extremely dangerous. He got pictures of the boat and regestration numbers. What can he do to not have this happen again to someone else. He thinks it was a guide around Rockport.


burn both blinds.... the game wardens down there don't seem to want to do anything. i hear these are effective..

http://www.duraflame.com/


----------



## Capt. Kris Kelley (Jun 2, 2004)

*Super Zoom HD Video*

We specialize in puddle ducks and our means to get to most everything we hunt is by airboat. It doesn't take long to figure out that success is dependent on getting in and getting those boats shut down as quickly as possible. Natural air traffic is the most lethal for puddle duck species. Teal, Gads, Widge, Pins will not decoy at all when run up or hazed, or bumped, etc. at least not in our area of the world.

The problem is on divers. If you bump a diver with an airboat it's going to hit somebodies decoys. It's bad for the sport and bad for the birds. There isn't anything more annoying to anyone in the business than listening to the whine of a fan boat in the distance and yes it is a dead giveaway.

These guys do get busted. Shortly before Game Warden Justin Hurst was killed, I ran into him at Charlies and he had nailed some guys for rallying behind the Post Lake area. Hunting up in Mission Bay 3 years ago, we kept hearing the non-stop frenzy of an airboat on some inland fresh and brackish private water areas. It would run, then you'd hear some "whomp whomp" and this went on for days. The State and Feds picked up on it and set a nasty snare. Turns out, when they went in, the operators there were running up Canvasbacks and their guests were hammering them and not even bothering to pick them up. The hunters were from Maryland and fines totalling over $75,000 were levied. That was the end of that.

Unscrupulous operators have met our HD video cameras in the past and we keep them close at hand for just this kind of nonsense. We will drop a dime on them so fast it will make their head spin and you can bet we'll have "the goods".


----------



## Levelwind (Apr 15, 2005)

Good for you KK. I agree on the puddle ducks but they'll often offer a pass shot after being hazed. The guy I videoed was chasing a big flock of redheads around. He'd bust them they'd move and he'd beeline straight to them and bust them again. Pretty hard to claim he was moving hunters, etc., etc.


----------



## saltaholic (Feb 19, 2005)

Would love to know more info about the Rockport situation. What bay, what type of boat etc? I spend allot of time there and hunt whatever blind I want generally and have had no problems so far and its been 12 years. A guide would definately regret doing that to me, the duraflame sounds great, but seriously file charges against him. That might be the only way to stop the guy


specked.out130 said:


> My cusin was in Rockport with some of his Young Life Kids and was duck hunting. Some of the high schoolers with him it was their first time in the blind. They waited until after first light and went to a blind they had found fishing the previous day. They set up decoys and waited for the birds. They got a shot on a group of redheads and as soon as they retrived their birds a man in an airboat came full throttle at them, bumped into the blind and did not even say hello just started cussing them. They explained their situation and picked up. Their friends were in the blind about 100 yards away and saw it all happen. As soon as he was done with them he went over to the other blind, however these kids were not as willing to move. The airboat captain began to fish in their decoys and place his airboat where his propwash was hitting everyone in the blind. This is extremely dangerous. He got pictures of the boat and regestration numbers. What can he do to not have this happen again to someone else. He thinks it was a guide around Rockport.


----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

> The only thing is that if they have a "base of operations" they will simply say they were dropping guys off and heading back to the camp.


No, they dropped the hunters off and then went completely around the house and then past it without any hunters. They then drove around non-stop throughout every spot that they could find to the west of Green's bayou.

I've seen them do this on several occassions, but it was my father who witnessed it while trying to fish this past week. With the high tides they could literally run behind the bayous up on top of the sand where they wouldn't normally run.

He told me what he'd witnessed and I reminded him of when we watched them doing the same thing last season. They eventually ran the birds off, last season, and it'll happen again this year, unless it stops.

He said that they were relentless and wouldn't quit. He also said that when they left, the birds were rafted by the thousands out offshore. They'd been pushed from their feeding grounds by the airboat operators. Whether they'll return, who knows.

My dad doesn't carry a video camera like I do. If I'd been with him I'd have posted the video here, because I guarantee that I would've video'd it. I guess I'll have to make a trip back out there and do it. These jerks need to be stopped.


----------



## Capt. Kris Kelley (Jun 2, 2004)

*Moving Hunters & Rockport Issue, My Thoughts.*

Rallying

Keep this in mind, when we move hunters, we communicate with our other blinds by radio and instruct everyone that "there is to be no shooting" while a move is taking place. Hazing and rallying are tough tasks for the Game Wardens because they have to be there when it's happening and so many times it's hard to predict when this is going to happen. When it is happening, you don't think it's ever going to end.

If you have the video goods on this, it will get pursued and "moving hunters" isn't going to work as an excuse. All it takes is "an appearance of impropriety and they can be tangled up in a very serious State and worse, Federal issue. The "Lacey Act" is the Federal Statute that protects migratory waterfowl and it is a nasty piece of legislation to work out of.

Rockport

I do not and would not recommend burning the blinds. That's destruction of what is actually someone's personal property. While the blind location is public and it's use is "technically public", the materials and so forth are the personal property of the person that built it. To treat one illegal act with the knee jerk reaction of doing another illegal act is a dead end in my opinion. We have been injured, we have allowed injury to occur to us without retaliation on our part. We let the law do our talking and that is the best recommendation. If you take matters into your own hands it will get you no where nor will it affect any sort of change.

Port A & Rockport waterfowl guides function in a different world than most and that may be backed by local authorities. I can't speak to that. Their blinds and hunting locations, while technically public, are operated and enforced as if they are private.

Pursuing Hunter Harrassment charges is the best means to an end and this legislation in and of itself is a very nasty entanglement for a licensed fishing guide/waterfowl guide.

These are my thoughts from many years in the business, what you do is ultimately up to you.


----------



## Hogheaven (May 25, 2004)

Yup, Called Harrasment, Call the number. 361/790-0312 (rockport, office)

Heres the link to all the other numbers.

http://www.tpwd.state.tx.us/fishboat/boat/owner/office_locations/

Also, next time your stopped and checked by a GW, ask how you can contact him. Lot of time they will give you their cell number. I keep several on my phone, and have called plenty of times, for various issues. I keep a Vid Camera assecible as well.

Airboat operators as described, give a bad name to all airboat operators. I dont appreicate it.


----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

I have no intention of messing with their blinds, but they do need to know that they are going to be watched and eventually video'd. I will then make this video available to anyone and everyone who'll watch it. 

The fact that they have a house over there seems to make them believe that it is their domain to do with as they wish. This is the part that really chaps my hide. They run around the whole area without a second thought that others are trying to utilize it, as well. :hairout:


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 11, 2008)

You have got to be kidding me. There are two sides to every story. I own the marroon boat that was out there, and my buddy owns the silver one. We are not guides and enjoy hunting and are very respectful of other hunters. We get there early, hunt and pack up around 9:00 and head back. We have no clients and no one to even run birds for if we wanted to. We are the hunters. Saturday, mid day, we both adjusted our props and took the boats out to run them after doing so. That is the only time we even had them out other than to hunt. Sunday morning, my boat, the marroon one got to the blind and discovered that one of the hunters grabbed the wrong case and had his SKS instead of his shotgun. We still hunted and just shared a gun instead of heading back in the middle of the early hunt. Later on after discovering that there are no ducks, we stopped by the house to get the other gun, and headed the other direction. If you are the group that setup right in front of our house, there is only one way into our house. When you choose that spot you need to take that into consideration. This past weekend was the most guides we had ever seen out there. The green airboat was a guide that was running around, as well as a Majek with a poling platform that showed up in almost everyplace we went. We do not run birds, nor will we ever! If you ever see us running during shooting times it's only because there's an emergency or a problem. We take pride in hunting not driving our boats. That's the real story.


----------



## JoshJ (Dec 13, 2006)

Hogheaven said:


> Yup, Called Harrasment, Call the number. 361/790-0312 (rockport, office)
> 
> Heres the link to all the other numbers.
> 
> ...


Oh yea there is a GW in Rockport whose number I would like to have!:biggrin:


----------



## JoshJ (Dec 13, 2006)

W8kski said:


> You have got to be kidding me. There are two sides to every story. I own the marroon boat that was out there, and my buddy owns the silver one. We are not guides and enjoy hunting and are very respectful of other hunters. We get there early, hunt and pack up around 9:00 and head back. We have no clients and no one to even run birds for if we wanted to. We are the hunters. Saturday, mid day, we both adjusted our props and took the boats out to run them after doing so. That is the only time we even had them out other than to hunt. Sunday morning, my boat, the marroon one got to the blind and discovered that one of the hunters grabbed the wrong case and had his SKS instead of his shotgun. We still hunted and just shared a gun instead of heading back in the middle of the early hunt. Later on after discovering that there are no ducks, we stopped by the house to get the other gun, and headed the other direction. If you are the group that setup right in front of our house, there is only one way into our house. When you choose that spot you need to take that into consideration. This past weekend was the most guides we had ever seen out there. The green airboat was a guide that was running around, as well as a Majek with a poling platform that showed up in almost everyplace we went. We do not run birds, nor will we ever! If you ever see us running during shooting times it's only because there's an emergency or a problem. We take pride in hunting not driving our boats. That's the real story.


Do ya'll have the boat with the rainbow painted rudders?


----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

> If you are the group that setup right in front of our house, there is only one way into our house. When you choose that spot you need to take that into consideration.


That was not us.

I never said you were a guide, either. I only said that the presence of airboats is negatively affecting the hunting and fishing for others.

Also, you guys, intentionally or not, are ruining the spot by running your boats throughout the bayous. The birds are ten times as skittesh as they were before people with airboats started making this area their own personal playground.

*It is also a fact that the birds DO VACATE the area when constantly being pushed up by any type of boat. Whether you are doing it intentionally or not, isn't even the question. You are affecting everything around you. No one, birds included, enjoys the presence of a loud obnoxious machine plowing here and there.*

Like I said, if you, or anyone else, in any type of boat, are seen "joyriding" or doing anything that even "looks" like you're rallying birds, we will video you and send it to a game warden. They can make the decision for themselves.


----------



## turbosdad (Oct 31, 2008)

Capt. Kris Kelley said:


> We specialize in puddle ducks and our means to get to most everything we hunt is by airboat. It doesn't take long to figure out that success is dependent on getting in and getting those boats shut down as quickly as possible. Natural air traffic is the most lethal for puddle duck species. Teal, Gads, Widge, Pins will not decoy at all when run up or hazed, or bumped, etc. at least not in our area of the world.
> 
> The problem is on divers. If you bump a diver with an airboat it's going to hit somebodies decoys. It's bad for the sport and bad for the birds. There isn't anything more annoying to anyone in the business than listening to the whine of a fan boat in the distance and yes it is a dead giveaway.
> 
> ...


KK, I appreciate your approach with the airboat. It is good to know that there are some Airboat owners that understand that it's not easy to sneak in and out with them, but still try. Part of my enjoyment of outdoors is the quiet peacefulness. That gets a little disturbed when a "nascar" type engine roars through. Anyway thanks for the efforts, some places they are the only way to get a group in and out. Someday I would like to come to seadrift and hunt.

My brother and nephew had a guide come to them and try to intimidate them into getting out of his blind a few years back. He was in an Airboat. As for me I would not hunt a blind that I did not build without permission or not. I know that the water is public BUT if I did not put in the blood, sweat, and tears then I am not going to use it. If I wanted to hunt the area I might set up near it as the bay is for the most part, first come first served.


----------



## Rack Ranch (May 25, 2004)

ST , you seem to be in attack mode towards anyone with an airboat now.. you use it as your personal playground as well. I don't have a dog in this hunt but I don't believe all airboat owners should be stereo typed or blamed for short limits.. been seeing plenty of post will full limits..Walker


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 11, 2008)

You have the universal response to anyone out there in that area that does not own an airboat. We have been there at that house for about four years now, and have never seen a decrease in the number of birds period. If you are familiar with that area, you should know that the birds are not down there yet, and it has nothing to do with what boat anyone chooses to use. We have not had the weather to push the birds down to the coast yet.

You (Speckled Trout) are the same guy that can be found throughout 2Cool on numerous other threads creating problems and talking alot of trash. I urge each and every person that comes on here and reads this to do a user search on 2Cool and see the trash that comes up under this user name. This guy is a joke. 

We have been checked numerous times by the game warden out there, that was driving an airboat, and have never had a single ticket or issue, ever, as well as at the boat ramp. We take full responsibility for any of our actions both on the water and on land. Don't come on here posting false information because you had a bad hunt. 

It is obvious from your last post that you are just back AGAIN talking trash about airboats just like the other threads that you've done the same exact thing in the past. I would be happy to meet you out there, or anywhere, anytime or place and discuss this further so you can look me in the eye and accuse us of such false accusations.


----------



## JoshJ (Dec 13, 2006)

Rack Ranch said:


> ST , you seem to be in attack mode towards anyone with an airboat now.. you use it as your personal playground as well. I don't have a dog in this hunt but I don't believe all airboat owners should be stereo typed or blamed for short limits.. been seeing plenty of post will full limits..Walker


Thank you. A voice of reason.


----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

I can not speak for what happened on Sat or Sunday. This happened during the week.

Also, the area isn't just being used by hunters. Fisherman do not appreciate having an airboat plow through water between them and the shore, either. That is what my father was doing, he was trying to fish.

And, why should someone need to "worry" about whether or not someone "who happens to have one of the few houses" on the island, is going to come plowing through, at any given moment, while they're fishing or hunting. Placing that house in the back of Green's created that problem. Are people just not supposed to fish and hunt there, anymore? You don't own the water.

If you were really worried about other people, you'd have built that thing in a place that is not one of the most popular areas to fish/hunt, on the entire island. Every time you go to that house you have to plow through prime hunting and fishing waters.


----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

> You have the universal response to anyone out there in that area that does not own an airboat. We have been there at that house for about four years now, and have never seen a decrease in the number of birds period. If you are familiar with that area, you should know that the birds are not down there yet, and it has nothing to do with what boat anyone chooses to use. We have not had the weather to push the birds down to the coast yet.
> 
> You (Speckled Trout) are the same guy that can be found throughout 2Cool on numerous other threads creating problems and talking alot of trash. I urge each and every person that comes on here and reads this to do a user search on 2Cool and see the trash that comes up under this user name. This guy is a joke.
> 
> ...


Say what? I'm not on a withch hunt for airboat operators. I don't enjoy boats of any kind that negatively affect others.



> Don't come on here posting false information because you had a bad hunt.


Like I've already said, I wasn't hunting. My father was fishing and he told me that the airboats are back at it again this year.

If you honestly weren't "trying" to rally birds, it was NOT obvious to anyone.


----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

> you use it as your personal playground as well.


Yes, I do use the area, but I do not run my boat through waters that people might want to fish or hunt. I make every effort to not affect others while utililzing the resource. I idle anytime I approach an area that someone may want to fish. An airboat is going to plow through any water that is in their way, on their way to where ever they are going. In this area it is all PRIME fishing waters that are being screwed up.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 11, 2008)

You are really confused if you saw someone doing this during the week. We aren't there during the week. If there was an airboat there it wasn't us, and was someone prowling around.

Once again.....you are back to your same argument about why airboats in general are so bad. We've all ready seen this on other threads from you. Good day.

One more thing.......was your dad fishing with a kayak by chance?


----------



## troutredfish (Apr 18, 2005)

JoshJ said:


> Oh yea there is a GW in Rockport whose number I would like to have!:biggrin:


LOL..... GW name wouldn't start with a B would it:bounce:


----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

> It is obvious from your last post that you are just back AGAIN talking trash about airboats just like the other threads that you've done the same exact thing in the past. I would be happy to meet you out there, or anywhere, anytime or place and discuss this further so you can look me in the eye and accuse us of such false accusations.





> Once again.....you are back to your same argument about why airboats in general are so bad. We've all ready seen this on other threads from you.


Please remind me what thread you're referring to. I don't have a universal dislike for airboats, just inconsiderate boat drivers.



> You are really confused if you saw someone doing this during the week. We aren't there during the week. If there was an airboat there it wasn't us, and was someone prowling around.


If it wasn't you, it wasn't you. I wasn't there during the weekend either.

Like I said, I and the others I know who try to hunt/fish that are will video it the next time it happens that we are there. Hopefully, it won't happen again.


----------



## JoshJ (Dec 13, 2006)

troutredfish said:


> LOL..... GW name wouldn't start with a B would it:bounce:


Yep! Haven't seen this person in 4 years, I think this persons avoiding me.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 11, 2008)

Your dad didn't happen to be fishing from a kayak was he?

I take it you're not willing to talk about this face to face?

This is one of them. http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=233034


----------



## S-3 ranch (May 26, 2004)

*you are on a witch hunt*

:headknock:headknock


SpeckledTrout said:


> Please remind me what thread you're referring to. I don't have a universal dislike for airboats, just inconsiderate boat drivers.
> 
> If it wasn't you, it wasn't you. I wasn't there during the weekend either.
> 
> Like I said, I and the others I know who try to hunt/fish that are will video it the next time it happens that we are there. Hopefully, it won't happen again.


 :headknock:headknock:headknock:headknock witch hunt , sorry to bother you but you are SOL on stoping airboats , we need to clean and brush my blinds all the time which = airboat traffic , not pushing birds


----------



## Won Mo Kasst (Mar 27, 2008)

SpeckledTrout, I am going to personally apologize for all of the people that have, or will ever disturb your fishing. As well as anyone who cuts you off while driving, does not bring you your food order in a timely manner, ect., ect.. 

Seriously though, grow some fuzz on your peaches and quit complaining. If an airboat owner wants to go on a joyride with him in his family, then he has every right to do so. If he accidentally disturbs you and fish or birds, then oh well! Chill out, just the nature of the beast. You cant suppress the rights of others for you own personal agenda. Yes airboats scare fish and birds away, but the only reason you want the fish and birds to stay is so you can fill that limit up! Sounds like you and that wade/paddle/pole people have been smoking the same stuff.


----------



## plgorman (Jan 10, 2008)

Conditioner is better...


----------



## JoshJ (Dec 13, 2006)

Won Mo Kasst said:


> SpeckledTrout, I am going to personally apologize for all of the people that have, or will ever disturb your fishing. As well as anyone who cuts you off while driving, does not bring you your food order in a timely manner, ect., ect..
> 
> Seriously though, grow some fuzz on your peaches and quit complaining. If an airboat owner wants to go on a joyride with him in his family, then he has every right to do so. If he accidentally disturbs you and fish or birds, then oh well! Chill out, just the nature of the beast. You cant suppress the rights of others for you own personal agenda. Yes airboats scare fish and birds away, but the only reason you want the fish and birds to stay is so you can fill that limit up! Sounds like you and that wade/paddle/pole people have been smoking the same stuff.


Bravo...I agree with everything except scaring fish. Put your head underwater next time an airboat passes and the next time a bay boat passes.


----------



## Won Mo Kasst (Mar 27, 2008)

stop looking at me swwwaaann!!! haha

as long as they arent doing anything illegal then fine, if you bother me then ill just find another spot


----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

> Quote:
> *Then, and on up to the 70's*, there were very few shallow running boats...you ran deep and pulled in and waded or drifted. There were several rather large flats that virtually ALWAYS had RF on them....not anymore.
> I agree with what you're saying.
> 
> ...


So, this is me talking trash?? This was my only post in over 20 pages. Wow. :headknock



> Seriously though, grow some fuzz on your peaches and quit complaining. If an airboat owner wants to go on a joyride with him in his family, then he has every right to do so. *If he accidentally disturbs you and fish or birds, then oh well! Chill out, just the nature of the beast. You cant suppress the rights of others for you own personal agenda*.


Not when it ends up negatively affecting others. He is suppressing my rights when he runs the fish and birds off, isn't he?



> as long as they arent doing anything illegal then fine, if you bother me then ill just find another spot


It isn't as simple as getting in your boat and driving to another spot, not when you're hunting, anyways. You've already invested a huge amount of time and planning, at that point.


----------



## Won Mo Kasst (Mar 27, 2008)

you have a right to be on the water, thats about it... do you have the right to limit out every time? highly doubt it! do you have the right to try and limit out... possibly yes? so you can try, but if someone is using the water in a manner that pleases them then you really cant say anything!


----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

> we need to clean and brush my blinds all the time which = airboat traffic , not pushing birds


How many times, a season do you have to do this? I brush my blinds once a season. Sounds like an excuse to run around and rally birds, to me.


----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

> so you can try, *but if someone is using the water in a manner that pleases them then you really cant say anything!*


I can, if what I'm doing is being negatively affected by their behavior. You can't just do whatever the heck you want to do, out in the bay, and not expect others to be happy about it if it's ruining their opportunities.

So, if some guy wants to run around a flat and do whatever they want in a boat, airboat or jet ski, they should be able to do it, just because they are enjoying it? Seriously, that's pretty inconsiderate. You wouldn't be upset if they were just screwing around in a spot you were fishing in?


----------



## S-3 ranch (May 26, 2004)

*no rallying bird just hard work*



SpeckledTrout said:


> How many times, a season do you have to do this? I brush my blinds once a season. Sounds like an excuse to run around and rally birds, to me.


we get lots of weekday guys hunting our blinds in seadrift , they leave shot gunshells , trash , dead birds , ect, ect ,ect . it is work and more work , try haveing 10 blinds :help:all on private land and i still get trash and dead /rotten birds stuffed in the grass , shot shells ,cups , beer cans !!!!! if i run to every blind to run a tresspass check / cleaning up after the scum comes in am i rallying birds ?????sad3smsad3smsad3sm:headknock


----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

> we get lots of weekday guys hunting our blinds in seadrift , they leave shot gunshells , trash , dead birds , ect, ect ,ect . it is work and more work , try haveing 10 blinds :help:


Man, I am not trying to single out airboat operators. What you're doing is work, I'm sure. I hope you have a successful season, too.

I just see something that been enjoyed by many, many people over the years getting monopolized by a few inconsiderate people. It doesn't have to be this way. sad3sm

This, as some may know, is a primarily shallow water area that typically holds large concentrations of wildlife. Continually running ANY type of boat throughout every inch, of this area, isn't going to do anyone any favors, whether they are hunting or fishing.


----------



## S-3 ranch (May 26, 2004)

*INCONSIDERATE ARE THE HUNTERS*



SpeckledTrout said:


> Man, I am not trying to single out airboat operators. What you're doing is work, I'm sure. I hope you have a successful season, too.
> 
> I just see something that been enjoyed by many, many people over the years getting monopolized by a few inconsiderate people. It doesn't have to be this way. sad3sm
> 
> This, as some may know, is a primarily shallow water area that typically holds large concentrations of wildlife. Continually running ANY type of boat throughout this area isn't going to do anyone any favors, whether they are hunting or fishing.


YOU ARE WAY OFF BASE inconsiderate are the jack***** that come in week after week and leave trash and shells that i have to clean up


----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

> YOU ARE WAY OFF BASE inconsiderate are the jack***** that come in week after week and leave trash and shells that i have to clean up


I was agreeing with you. What do you mean I'm way off base???

BTW, I was referring to my situation, not your's, in Seadrift.


----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

Also, I am very aware of what goes on in Seadrfit. I've been hunting that area for a long time, as well. And, I don't ever use anyone's blinds, either. If I did, I could guarantee you that you wouldn't have to clean up anything. I'm not that kinda guy. 

I'm sorry that people are treating your stuff like trash. This shouldn't be happening.

I always think of how my actions could affect others. I don't do to others what I wouldn't want done to myself. Apparently, this attitude is falling to the wayside, from some of the comments that I've read here. It still won't change how I do things, though.


----------



## plgorman (Jan 10, 2008)

pilar said:


> we get lots of weekday guys hunting our blinds in seadrift , they leave shot gunshells , trash , dead birds , ect, ect ,ect . it is work and more work , try haveing 10 blinds :help:all on private land and i still get trash and dead /rotten birds stuffed in the grass , shot shells ,cups , beer cans !!!!! if i run to every blind to run a tresspass check / cleaning up after the scum comes in am i rallying birds ?????sad3smsad3smsad3sm:headknock


Just do it mid-day so you dont interfere with MOST of the waterfowlers out there early morning/late afternoon


----------



## troutredfish (Apr 18, 2005)

SpeckledTrout said:


> I was agreeing with you. What do you mean I'm way off base???
> 
> BTW, I was referring to my situation, not your's, in Seadrift.


LOL........:rotfl:


----------



## Capt. Kris Kelley (Jun 2, 2004)

*Where ya'll hunting?*



pilar said:


> we get lots of weekday guys hunting our blinds in seadrift , they leave shot gunshells , trash , dead birds , ect, ect ,ect . it is work and more work , try haveing 10 blinds :help:all on private land and i still get trash and dead /rotten birds stuffed in the grass , shot shells ,cups , beer cans !!!!! if i run to every blind to run a tresspass check / cleaning up after the scum comes in am i rallying birds ?????sad3smsad3smsad3sm:headknock


Can't think of 10 blinds in our area on private land that would gain trespassers? Private flats off the ICW, Welder country?....guessing.


----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SpeckledTrout*
> _I was agreeing with you. What do you mean I'm way off base???
> 
> ...


Seadrift is a totally different scenario than what I'm referring to on the Matagorda Pennisula. The places that people are duck hunting, there, are normally way away from people trying to fish or do whatever. They are usually way up in 1"to 1' of water where no one is doing anything other than duck hunting. So, they normally aren't affecting anyone except for the noise.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 11, 2008)

ST - Can't you see that almost everyone on this thread thinks that you are singling out airboats in general, whether it be Matagorda Peninsula, Seadrift, Rockport or wherever. 

This started out by you posting accusing people of running birds. Then we find out that you weren't even there. Then you say it was during the week. Then finally, you're just ****** at airboats in general. People have the right just like you do to be in the same bays that you want to be in. If you don't like it then I suggest you find a place where you can get so far away from anyone that you will never be bothered. You know that when you make that 18-20 mile run from Matagorda that you are going to the only area along the entire 20 mile stretch that is populated with duckblinds and is used for hunting. Chances are that when you get there, there will be other people out there that are there for that reason. In all the years that I've been out there I've never seen one airboat run any birds, whether it be a guide or hunters. The "running birds" cry is the easiest target for the people that are out there hunting in a bay boat. When you get hard north winds out there you can't even get around in a bay boat anywhere in that area.


----------



## gpgood832 (Sep 8, 2009)

Speckled trout... Are you that guy (I think his name is Jojo), that runs "The Slippery Worm Guide Service"?... If so, I know a few people that would love your number!


----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

> Speckled trout... Are you that guy (I think his name is Jojo), that runs "The Slippery Worm Guide Service"?... If so, I know a few people that would love your number!


No, I'm not. I do not have any idea who you're referring to. I go fishing and hunting simply to enjoy myself. I'm definitely not trying to make a living doing it.



> This started out by you posting accusing people of running birds. Then we find out that you weren't even there. Then you say it was during the week. Then finally, you're just ****** at airboats in general.


Also, I never hid the fact that I wasn't there or that it didn't happen on the weekend. I simply stated that my father witnessed the same thing happening that happened last year, at the same exact spots.

This arguing isn't accomplishing anything. If it happens again, and I or anyone that I know is there, we will video it and send it to the proper authorities. They will then make the decision as to whether or not it should or should not be happening.


----------



## Rack Ranch (May 25, 2004)

Someones throat ought to be sore from swallowing all those hooks..


----------



## Worthy 2 Keep (Sep 2, 2009)

Won Mo Kasst said:


> stop looking at me swwwaaann!!! haha
> 
> as long as they arent doing anything illegal then fine, if you bother me then ill just find another spot


I ran out of popcorn, "WHERES MY SNACK PACKS"


----------



## remi19 (Feb 27, 2008)

Worthy 2 Keep said:


> I ran out of popcorn, "WHERES MY SNACK PACKS"


I have some in my Airboat, let me get you some. They come in handy when im running birds all day:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## WillfishforFood (Apr 28, 2009)

I figure that this all comes down to people that think they should be able to never have to see anyone else on the water. They think its all theirs. It sure ticks me off when anyone runs by in any boat close to where I was fishing. It also upsets me when people are fishing on the only "gut" or channel into one place or another. All I can say is if you FISH ON THE HIGHWAY, YOU NEED TO EXPECT TRAFFIC. Im from seadrift, and I do hunt blinds that arent mine sometimes, but always leave them clean and ready for the owners to come back and hunt. Its the same as the kayak guys in shoalwater that tried to tell me that it was kayak only. They were in the cut at charlies that I use to get in. I figure that my little 13ft scooter is has just as much rite to this as they do. I just wish that yall could be mad at me because of my airboat, but I just cant afford one. So if anyone needs someone to go with them and help upset some fellow 2coolers that dont have one either im ready.


----------



## fowlwaters (Jun 14, 2006)

If I see that black airboat in Mission running birds this year you bet I will make the call and video of it. Watched it run birds last year.


----------



## Won Mo Kasst (Mar 27, 2008)

http://www.waterthunder.com/videos.aspx

the 800 hp bbc with the fogger system is pretty bad!


----------



## bluewaterrip (May 8, 2006)

What a great read I was on the edge of my seat the whole time :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## wacker (Mar 22, 2006)

Jezz, Duck hunters are such friendly folks:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Hal01 (Jul 18, 2005)

Noise pollution.


----------



## TRW (Nov 30, 2006)

I see way more people in bay boats with fishing poles run down the flocks of ducks rafted up in the bay for fun . Quit your complaining your true colors are comming out. You act like you own the bay.  for you to tell someone they built a house and ruined your fishing hole is pretty selfish and they are ruining your fishing and hunting is a joke. :rotfl:
TRW


----------



## bigtoe2009 (Nov 16, 2009)

I have taken the day off of work to mount a full video surveillance system on my airboat to make sure no one drives wrong in the bay, scares one fish or moves a duck. I will be watching for you speckled trout we can take videos of each other all day long. 

You can now call me the "Bay Czar" appointed by OBAMA to protect crying little girls like speckled trout. Did some one steal you toy in pre-school or did I maybe bully you in 4th grade. The bay it not yours act like a man have a good time and stop looking like a little baby. But if you do I will have a fresh diaper and a pacifier in my boat for you.


----------



## bigtoe2009 (Nov 16, 2009)

you are now on the Bay Czar list.


----------



## bigtoe2009 (Nov 16, 2009)

TRW said:


> I see way more people in bay boats with fishing poles run down the flocks of ducks rafted up in the bay for fun . Quit your complaining your true colors are comming out. You act like you own the bay.  for you to tell someone they built a house and ruined your fishing hole is pretty selfish and they are ruining your fishing and hunting is a joke. :rotfl:
> TRW


well said


----------



## troutredfish (Apr 18, 2005)

Nothing to add.......just sending back to the top. I'm hungry for popcorn:dance:


----------



## gpgood832 (Sep 8, 2009)

Bigtoe2009..... I'm going to video you videoing me...


----------



## plgorman (Jan 10, 2008)

conditioner is better


----------



## empty pockets (Aug 21, 2006)

plgorman said:


> conditioner is better


Oh really fool?


----------



## 82cowboys (Oct 5, 2009)

what a deche bag. Yes you ST You have no right to do or say the things you are saying. I have a place on the Island as well. We welcome airboaters.. If you don't like them- take up deer hunting and go find a thickett in the middle of no-where where no one will bother you- What people are doing out there is perfectly legal- you don't even have your story straight. I welcome the video Czar. This will give him something new to hunt.. Next time he won't be accused of stirring birds- he will be very quiet and sneak up on you.. Then you will probably get *****'d and he will have tagged his first deuche bag.. Deuche hunting on the bay.. The fastest growing sport on the island


----------



## troutredfish (Apr 18, 2005)

82cowboys said:


> what a deche bag. Yes you ST You have no right to do or say the things you are saying. I have a place on the Island as well. We welcome airboaters.. If you don't like them- take up deer hunting and go find a thickett in the middle of no-where where no one will bother you- What people are doing out there is perfectly legal- you don't even have your story straight. I welcome the video Czar. This will give him something new to hunt.. Next time he won't be accused of stirring birds- he will be very quiet and sneak up on you.. Then you will probably get *****'d and he will have tagged his first deuche bag.. Deuche hunting on the bay.. The fastest growing sport on the island


will fluffers and midgets be involved


----------



## Worthy 2 Keep (Sep 2, 2009)

Quote:
Originally Posted by *plgorman*  
_conditioner is better_



empty pockets said:


> Oh really fool?


For some reason I'm having visions of a person dancing a jig on some stairs to an 80's Culture Club song and saying things in gibberish.

LMAO:rotfl:


----------



## Cody C (May 15, 2009)

Glad I read all 7 pages of this to see ST get shut down time and time again, every time his story changed a little but he was still proven wrong. May just be me, but i think 2coolers are getting tired of people bithcing. It's hunting/fishing not a PETA convention, maybe you need a change in lifestyle.


----------



## bigtoe2009 (Nov 16, 2009)

troutredfish said:


> will fluffers and midgets be involved


As the New " BAY CZAR " I will get working on that. You Sir have good taste.


----------



## bigtoe2009 (Nov 16, 2009)

FYI, I am in getting a shirt that say's "Bay Czar" printed. I will most likely be with a guy that has another shirt on that says " I am 2 women away from a 3 some"


----------



## oceanwaves08 (Aug 31, 2009)

specked.out130 said:


> My cusin was in Rockport with some of his Young Life Kids and was duck hunting. Some of the high schoolers with him it was their first time in the blind. They waited until after first light and went to a blind they had found fishing the previous day. They set up decoys and waited for the birds. They got a shot on a group of redheads and as soon as they retrived their birds a man in an airboat came full throttle at them, bumped into the blind and did not even say hello just started cussing them. They explained their situation and picked up. Their friends were in the blind about 100 yards away and saw it all happen. As soon as he was done with them he went over to the other blind, however these kids were not as willing to move. The airboat captain began to fish in their decoys and place his airboat where his propwash was hitting everyone in the blind. This is extremely dangerous. He got pictures of the boat and regestration numbers. What can he do to not have this happen again to someone else. He thinks it was a guide around Rockport.


You didn't have to pickup if he was trying to kick you out of the blind and the owner did not claim it before sunrise.
If it was me I know one airboat captain who would a good old fashion
whupping back at the dock.


----------



## Greenheadless (Apr 23, 2006)

specked.out130 said:


> My cusin was in Rockport with some of his Young Life Kids and was duck hunting. Some of the high schoolers with him it was their first time in the blind. They waited until after first light and went to a blind they had found fishing the previous day. They set up decoys and waited for the birds. They got a shot on a group of redheads and as soon as they retrived their birds a man in an airboat came full throttle at them, bumped into the blind and did not even say hello just started cussing them. They explained their situation and picked up. Their friends were in the blind about 100 yards away and saw it all happen. As soon as he was done with them he went over to the other blind, however these kids were not as willing to move. The airboat captain began to fish in their decoys and place his airboat where his propwash was hitting everyone in the blind. This is extremely dangerous. He got pictures of the boat and regestration numbers. What can he do to not have this happen again to someone else. He thinks it was a guide around Rockport.


I don't know about Rockport (Aransas County) situations, but I know for a fact the Aransas Pass (San Patricio County) wardens will not put up with this. If you have any more issues, PM me and I will get a certain persons contact info for you.


----------



## Greenheadless (Apr 23, 2006)

Greenheadless said:


> I don't know about Rockport (Aransas County) situations, but I know for a fact the Aransas Pass (San Patricio County) wardens will not put up with this. If you have any more issues, PM me and I will get a certain persons contact info for you.


PS. I don't have a dog in this hunt, just had a conversation with the ranking warden during a youth hunt he helped us out on about this very topic. Needless to say, would be very bad for the person who is harrassing the hunters.


----------



## deke (Oct 5, 2004)

bigtoe2009 said:


> I have taken the day off of work to mount a full video surveillance system on my airboat to make sure no one drives wrong in the bay, scares one fish or moves a duck. I will be watching for you speckled trout we can take videos of each other all day long.
> 
> You can now call me the "Bay Czar" appointed by OBAMA to protect crying little girls like speckled trout. Did some one steal you toy in pre-school or did I maybe bully you in 4th grade. The bay it not yours act like a man have a good time and stop looking like a little baby. But if you do I will have a fresh diaper and a pacifier in my boat for you.


Curious, what is the name you usually post under? lol


----------



## specked.out130 (Dec 16, 2007)

This is the second time it has happened. It happened to me last year around the last weekend of the season around Aransas Pass. I always wait till after sunrise to even get close to a blind on the coast, to give the builder time to get there. If he doesn't show I will hunt it. He will never know I was there. No trash, hulls etc. I now carry a camera for this reason. I will send you a pm if it happens again. thanks for your help.
specked.out130
Dan


----------



## bigtoe2009 (Nov 16, 2009)

deke said:


> Curious, what is the name you usually post under? lol


I dont I had an old one used it once forgot the password. I dont post on this kind of stuff just dont have the time. But I have an airboat and this guy is a joke.

The Bay Czar


----------



## chickenkiller (May 24, 2004)

WHy don't people just build there own Blinds? I don't get it! Seems like it would cut down on most of this harrasment stuff


----------



## Hookem Hideout (Apr 12, 2007)

they don't want to put out the effort.......didn't know there were so many of us airboaters on 2cool. pretty cool.


----------



## Greenheadless (Apr 23, 2006)

chickenkiller said:


> WHy don't people just build there own Blinds? I don't get it! Seems like it would cut down on most of this harrasment stuff


Not the point. Build on public property, becomes public domain.


----------



## warrenng (Feb 14, 2005)

I have a good friend who used to be a Federal Warden. He told me a story down in Seadrift where there had been reports of guides herding birds with their airboats. He said it is very difficult to prove when someone does this but he went down to check it out anyway. He goes out with his son, not in uniform and sets up to hunt in a blind that is already there. A few minutes later the guide approaches him and tells him they are hunting his blind and they need to move cause he is gonna put his guys in there. Then he says " yall can go hunt that next blind down. Just hold tight Im gonna go rally these birds with the boat and you guys will get plenty of shots outa that blind too" Needless to say there was one less airboat on the water the next morning.


----------



## chickenkiller (May 24, 2004)

Greenheadless said:


> Not the point. Build on public property, becomes public domain.


THEN WHY WOULD SOME ONE BUILD AT ALL..iT SEEMS LIKE YOUR JUST THROWING YOUR HARD EARNED MONEY AND TIME INTO THE WIND. i DON'T SEE WHY SOMEONE WOULD DO THIS IF EVERYONE CAN ACCESS YOUR BLIND?


----------



## Greenheadless (Apr 23, 2006)

chickenkiller said:


> THEN WHY WOULD SOME ONE BUILD AT ALL..iT SEEMS LIKE YOUR JUST THROWING YOUR HARD EARNED MONEY AND TIME INTO THE WIND. i DON'T SEE WHY SOMEONE WOULD DO THIS IF EVERYONE CAN ACCESS YOUR BLIND?


They are just rolling the dice.


----------



## JoshJ (Dec 13, 2006)

chickenkiller said:


> WHy don't people just build there own Blinds? I don't get it! Seems like it would cut down on most of this harrasment stuff


Because in Rockport there is already a guide blind every 300 yards. If you build your own you will be to close to 3 other blinds. Which I have done by the way, and it is entertaining.


----------



## Skuff Daddy (Aug 22, 2009)

*good lord 9 pages and for what?????*

*sound like that stuff my wife is always watching*
*(all her childeren!!!!!!)*
*ALL HAIL THE BAY CSAR*

*HAIL TO THE BAY CSAR*


----------



## Skuff Daddy (Aug 22, 2009)

*OOPPS*


*CZAR I SAID CZAR!!!!*


----------



## plgorman (Jan 10, 2008)

Skuff Daddy why you yelling?


----------



## S-3 ranch (May 26, 2004)

*dang glad we hunt private land*



JoshJ said:


> Because in Rockport there is already a guide blind every 300 yards. If you build your own you will be to close to 3 other blinds. Which I have done by the way, and it is entertaining.


we have private land that holds a good amount of ducks , i guess sea drift is getting over loaded / we get lots of poachers comeing in , i hope they aren't guides , but who knows ??:question:


----------



## chickenkiller (May 24, 2004)

Sounds like a problem for TPWD. Sounds like permits for the blinds need to be purchased. Commerical and Rec permits. The State makes money. Everybody has there own blind and the guides won't take advantage if it cost them too much..Problem Solved


----------



## JoshJ (Dec 13, 2006)

chickenkiller said:


> Sounds like a problem for TPWD. Sounds like permits for the blinds need to be purchased. Commerical and Rec permits. The State makes money. Everybody has there own blind and the guides won't take advantage if it cost them too much..Problem Solved


How about NO GUIDES. The way they do it in Rockport is nothing more than glorified market hunting. These guys are hauling boat loads of people accross the bay and ferrying them back into the marsh like cattle 7 days a week. If ST thinks airboats alone are ruining his hunting in Matagorda he should take a look at what goes on farther South.

I will say there are one or two respectable guides in Rockport that only hunt one group of hunters at a time, but there are others that are nothing more than a Taxi service.


----------



## marshhunter (Mar 20, 2008)

JoshJ said:


> I will say there are one or two respectable guides in Rockport that only hunt one group of hunters at a time, but there are others that are nothing more than a Taxi service.


not trying to single you out or anything but i dont see how guides that only hunt one group of hunters at a time can make a living...unless it is a second job but for some of the people down in rockport and aransas, guiding is there families only source of income...so that so called "taxi service" is putting food on the table, and paying for school supplies 
just my $.02
marsh


----------



## Greenheadless (Apr 23, 2006)

chickenkiller said:


> Sounds like a problem for TPWD. Sounds like permits for the blinds need to be purchased. Commerical and Rec permits. The State makes money. Everybody has there own blind and the guides won't take advantage if it cost them too much..Problem Solved


I don't think this is the solution. I like it the way it is, other than I think the guides are reaping the rewards from everyone else. i know they have to have a Capt. license and that is it for hunting. If taking customers fishing, they pay a measly $210 for a fishing guide license. I think the license mandates and fees need to be re-looked. It would definitely weed out some of the weekend warriors that call themselves guides.

Do a search of duck hunting guides in that operate in the Rockport area, much less fishing guides and start tallying the potential of the numbers of ducks harvested by their customers or the limits of fishing taken from our waters, then multiply that 5-7 days a week for 74-days for ducks, and 5-7 days a week, 40+ weeks a year for fish. The numbers are ASTOUNDING!!!!!!!!!

Just have to look at the LLM trout populations to see what that will get you. I stated when they reduced the harvest that the ULM would suffer because of it. That with the addition of all the Aransas Bay, Copano Bay, San Antonio Bay area guides that were running charters in the ULM this year due to the salinity levels in their own areas, and we have a disaster in the works.

The underlying issue is minimal investment in the public's resource to make maximum returns.


----------



## jamesoquin (Oct 31, 2008)

It is a shame that we even have to have a conversation regarding the topic of chasing birds. The private airboaters that i know try to be as courteous as possible. I have personally gone out of my way to stay away from fishermen. If a bay boat is 300 yards from the shore and i am running the shore, it is hard to see exactly with the fishermen are, by the time i see them, i have to make a hard 90 degree turn and decide grass or rough water. I dont know about you guys but whitecaps are not my first options. If i have ever messed up someones fishing or hunting, i apologize and it is not intentional, just happens. i am part owner of the house on greens and you can call me anytime to discuss the matter. Including you, bay CZAR.
*Tre' 832-331-6282*.
We all need to be responsible and courteous. The island is private, but *navigable* waters are not.


----------



## JoshJ (Dec 13, 2006)

marshhunter said:


> not trying to single you out or anything but i dont see how guides that only hunt one group of hunters at a time can make a living...unless it is a second job but for some of the people down in rockport and aransas, guiding is there families only source of income...so that so called "taxi service" is putting food on the table, and paying for school supplies
> just my $.02
> marsh


Why can't they make a living running one hunt a day? What about light tackle guides? They fish one or two people on a boat for around $400 per day. I think thats a pretty good living. It is also a good deal for your average person who only fishes 2 or three times a year. You can't own a boat for that.

How do you feel about the gill netters from the 70's and 80's? Should they have been able to continue because it "put food on the table"? Look what commercial snapper fishing and commercial flounder gigging has done to the fishery. Should they be able to continue so they can buy "school supplies".

What about the market hunters of the 1900's? That was the only way of life that they knew.

I was a goose guide at one time and I had sense enough to be able to see that I had to do other things to feed myself. Wildlife is a limited resource, eventually it will be gone. You can't depend on it for your livelyhood.

I have no problem with a guide taking an iduvidual group out and teaching them something about the sport and possibly giving a kid an opertunity that they otherwise would not have had, but taxiing 40 hunters out to the marsh every morning so they can shoot at everything that flys within 100 yards of them is nothing more than rapeing the resource.


----------



## marshhunter (Mar 20, 2008)

JoshJ said:


> Why can't they make a living running one hunt a day? What about light tackle guides? They fish one or two people on a boat for around $400 per day. I think thats a pretty good living. It is also a good deal for your average person who only fishes 2 or three times a year. You can't own a boat for that.
> 
> How do you feel about the gill netters from the 70's and 80's? Should they have been able to continue because it "put food on the table"? Look what commercial snapper fishing and commercial flounder gigging has done to the fishery. Should they be able to continue so they can buy "school supplies".
> 
> ...


 touche.....but i have realized one thing if duck hunters as a whole dont get this resolved, people (as in the gov) are eventually going to get tired of it.....and they might try to do what they did a while back which was turn it into a wildlife sanctuary.....they have tried before to make all it one all the aransas wildlife refuge, from where the refuge is to day all the way to FM361...... if blind problems and airboat arguments continue theyll be able to use it all against us......now i dont know about you but i sure wouldnt want some arguments to shut down that whole area to duck hunting


----------



## justletmein (Feb 11, 2006)

I'd build a blind or two, but everywhere I look that's worth hunting there's already a blind in the area. Too skeered to pull up and hunt in an existing blind because of the horror stories (I hunt with my kids, so tend to avoid confrontations), and I'd pull up on the bank and hide in the sticks except I have no idea what lands are public and private or how to find out. I guess I'm just not built for bay hunting...



pilar said:


> we have private land that holds a good amount of ducks , i guess sea drift is getting over loaded / we get lots of poachers comeing in , i hope they aren't guides , but who knows ??:question:


If you ever need someone to go clean out all those blinds for you I'd be more than willing to do so in trade for allowing us to hunt one of them.


----------



## Capt Ryan Rachunek (Feb 16, 2006)

What is everyone bashing again??? Airboats, guides, or guides with airboats???? I'm so confused....:headknock


----------



## bluewaterrip (May 8, 2006)

This thread is like the Enigizer Bunny it keeps going and going :walkingsm


----------



## JoshJ (Dec 13, 2006)

Capt Ryan Rachunek said:


> What is everyone bashing again??? Airboats, guides, or guides with airboats???? I'm so confused....:headknock


To many people who think they own the bay.


----------



## JoshJ (Dec 13, 2006)

marshhunter said:


> touche.....but i have realized one thing if duck hunters as a whole dont get this resolved, people (as in the gov) are eventually going to get tired of it.....and they might try to do what they did a while back which was turn it into a wildlife sanctuary.....they have tried before to make all it one all the aransas wildlife refuge, from where the refuge is to day all the way to FM361...... if blind problems and airboat arguments continue theyll be able to use it all against us......now i dont know about you but i sure wouldnt want some arguments to shut down that whole area to duck hunting


I don't think the government has any money left to buy land for Refuges.


----------



## bigtoe2009 (Nov 16, 2009)

Being that I am the Bay Czar i could talk to Obama and see if I could get some more printed.


----------



## plgorman (Jan 10, 2008)

bigtoe are we really gonna keep digging this thread up? We all saw your bay czar post and we're over it now. 9 posts all in the same thread wow. Let it go guys the issue has already been beaten to death...


----------



## Greenheadless (Apr 23, 2006)

plgorman said:


> bigtoe are we really gonna keep digging this thread up? We all saw your bay czar post and we're over it now. 9 posts all in the same thread wow. Let it go guys the issue has already been beaten to death.
> 
> Sincerely,
> 
> The 2cool Thread Czar


FIFY


----------

